# Patch appears



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Does this look like an infection of some sort or an injury? The mark presented itself in one day.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Not sure where the mark is. Your picture is very blurry


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Hard to tell from the pic but my first thought was that it might be a scrape. First thing I'd do is check my nitrates to give an indication how likely the mark is an infection of some sort. Also check other fish for anything that might indicate illness in the tank.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

You are right bad pic... it is looking better today...I am guessing it is a scrape.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Update: it has healed up fairly nice. Some difference in coloration from before. I think it was a scrape from the rocks. I think the bigger they get the more likely they will scrape up against the rocks. :fish:


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Dooner said:


> Update: it has healed up fairly nice. Some difference in coloration from before. I think it was a scrape from the rocks. I think the bigger they get the more likely they will scrape up against the rocks. :fish:


 :thumb: :dancing:


----------

